# A buck in the grass



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome photo!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome photo, was that photo taken from AI?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That buck looks bad A


----------

